# 88% Irian Jaya X Jaguar Carpet Python



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2008)

How is a 88% IJJ made ?


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

75%IJJ to a pure IJ.


I think...... :whistling2:

Bumps up the IJ percentage in the mix.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2008)

nice one cheers


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Yep 

IJ x JJ = 50% IJJ

50% IJJ x IJ = 75% IJJ

75% IJJ x IJ = 88% IJJ (technically 87.5%)

88% IJJ x IJ = 94% IJJ (technically 93.75%)




Etc etc etc


----------

